# Launcher Pro + Widgets and CM7 (Froyo)



## AlexW (Oct 6, 2011)

Hello,
I've tried to search and turned up empty handed, and this has pretty much sucked up my morning trying to find an answer to this, so my apologies if my first post has been answered or asked previously.

I recently came over to CM7 (Froyo SBF) from Liberty GB 0.9. So far it's great with one exception, CM7 and LP+ don't seem to play very nice. I installed LP and used a settings backup to get my settings back, and it was not happy. Force Closed over and over.

No big deal, I can just restore my settings manually. Tried to do that and everytime I added the Calendar Widget, it would get stuck in a FC loop.

I like LP+ better than ADW, but the calendar widget is really second to none. I'd like to keep using it if possible. Do these widgets just not work?

I tried running Fix Permissions with no luck.


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

hmnm not sure whats up with your lp i used that combo on froyo cm7 only issue i had was lp would force close every time i booted up. but other than that i had no issues have you tried clearing data on lp? or reinstalling? or maybe fixing permissions?


----------



## AlexW (Oct 6, 2011)

I actually found the issue.

I read somewhere that Titanium Backup can bomb your data if switching ROMs. So I deleted all calendar data, and boom, fixed the issue. I noticed it when Lockscreen Calendar and the Calendar App FC'd every time.


----------

